# Hello All!!!



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Just wanted to say Hi. I'm new to the boards but have been shooting emails back and forth with bud for awhile. I'm setting up a portable track and running BRP cars only. I live in southern Oregon so won't be getting to race at Da Track. I've read every post on here and look forward to getting to know some of the regulars.


Jonah


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Jonah -- Welcome to our forum! Be sure to post some pic's of your track and BRP's!


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

where about are you in the south. warbird and I travel 3 to 3.5 hrs to buds so we will come race with you. Just tell us where.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Swap thing>> It is about 3 days west then south


----------



## CwpwBone (Aug 8, 2004)

Yep Bud's right I'm about a hour away from the pacific ocean. My track which hasn't shown up yet is the RCP track also have plans for a oval set up. Someday I hope to come to Da Track and race. Bud has been real good to me in getting my business going so I'd love to come race with you guys someday.


----------



## swamp thing (Dec 24, 2003)

Is that all.Sounds like a good excuse to go on vacation to me. So when you said south you realy meant south far far away south. good luck with your track.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

well the wife and I are planning on a trip to spokane, would not be the first time my R/C equipment has flown.


----------

